# MAC Eyeshadows for Fair Skin



## flawlessbylisa (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey there I'm looking for some MAC eyeshadows for fair skin. I'm specifically looking for crease colors and all over colors. Any ideas


L.


----------



## palatial (Apr 10, 2008)

pretty much whatever you want!

but some of my favourites on fair skin are

beautiful iris
pen n pink
ricepaper
woodwinked
naked lunch
corduroy

and as for crease,
corduroy (again)
wedge
black tied
satin taupe


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah I'm probably slightly lighter than NC15 and I pretty much wear any colour I want. I do all the brights from pinks (Pink Venus is my favourite), to purples (love Beautiful Iris) to greens (yay Juxt!) and blues (probably say I think I usually go for Aquadisiac). The only colours I tend to steer clear from are yellows - I don't know I just don't think they compliment fair skin it makes me looks a little washed out if that makes sense, but all the rest of the brights looks really vibrant and lovely.

For my more neutral look I really love a little bit of Shroom, Amber Lights and Sable/Woodwinked.

And I love a smoky eye because it really makes my eyes pop out - I'd say Black Tied is a must have and then you can pair it with any darker coloured shade. For example I often do Flashtrack or Nocturnelle.

Hope that helps you a little bit - have fun experimenting and see what colours go best for you depending on your style and perhaps eye colour too! Xxx


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 10, 2008)

I've got fair skin, too and I wear pretty much everything.  It really depends on what "look" you're going for...day v. night, work v. weekend.  For work looks, I tend to stick with neutrals, like satin taupe, brun, woodwinked, vanilla, orb, and sometimes I'll add a hint of color, like a pale green or lavender.  I also really love Mauvement, Naked, and Vanilla pigments.  The darker colors work great as liners/crease colors and the lighter ones as lid/highlights.

For night and weekend, anything goes, I say!!  I really like jewel tones on pale skin, so Parrot (it's still online, but it's got the Triangle of Death, so get it soon), Humid, Satellite Dreams, and Cranberry...or any color inbetween.

Other than for work (which may need to be more professional/conservative) I don't think there are any rules.  My favorite thing to do is to head over to MAC and "play" with the colors...I often find something that I like that I never would have given a second look at.


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 10, 2008)

For reference, I'm an NW15 in studio stick/lighter than NW15 in most anything else.

I find I can wear absolutely any colour I want with my skintone and whatnot. Amongst my favourite neutrals are sable, woodwinked, all that glitters (fantastic light shimmer as a wash) and blanc type (great MATTE highlight shade).

Carbon is super useful for lining or used lightly in the crease. Expensive Pink makes a gorgeous all-over colour. Knight Divine is one of my favourite crease colours.

In general, veluxe pearls and shades that have duochrome to them make fabulous all-over colours, and mattes make fantastic crease colours.


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Apr 10, 2008)

This is a combination I got from a MAC MA:
Copperplate in the crease and outer 1/2 bottom lash line
Sumptuous Olive on the lid and inner 1/2 botton lash line
Dazlelight to highlight the brow bone
Line upper lash line and waterline with buried treasure

It was made for my NW20 skin


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_blanc type (great MATTE highlight shade)._

 
YES, that's the color I was trying to come up with!!  I just got it the other day, but I was too lazy to get up to get the name, lol!  I'm in LOVE with this color...IMO, it's a great alternative to Vanilla e/s, since it's matte.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 10, 2008)

I am NW15, and like others mentioned, I feel I can wear pretty much anything,  Some of my favorites from the permanent line are:

- Vanilla Pigment, and eyeshadows in Nylon, Bronze, Pink Freeze, Expensive Pink, Coppering, Juxt, Humid, Steamy, Plumage, Deep Truth, Tilt, Satellite Dreams, Electra...

A few LE shades I love are:
Gold Dusk, Sweet Sienna and Your Ladyship Pigments, and eyeshadows in Rose Blanc, Wondergrass, Parrot, Stormwatch...

There are so many!  Just experiment and have fun!


----------

